# new member today



## marie70 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hi ladies, 

My name is Marie, i am 38. have been trying for 5 years now. I have been diagnosed with hyperplasia and pcos. i also have mosaic turners syndrome. 

I have had several goes of clomid and am taking metformin for my pcos. Not worked yet. going back to consultant to see about ivf, i have been told i cant have it.

Would be lovely to chat to people in similar situations. 

Does anyone know if i can have ivf? any answers would be helpful.

Thanks

Marie


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Marie, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sorry I don't know a huge amount about hyperplasia but I have doen a quick search using the search function at the top of the page and found you a few topics that might be helpful although, some of them are a bit old.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91476.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96647.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89345.0

You might, however, find the members who contributed are still active and, if you click on their name to see their profile, they might be able to give you some advice as to what your condition means regadring suitablility for IVF. 
I know a little bit about PCOS and nkow that doesn't rule you out for IVF. Turners I also know something about and I assume by mossaic it means not all your cells are affected so you can and do produce eggs? NOt sure how the Turners will affect quiality etc. of the eggs but, again, you are not alone. We used to have a fairly active Turner's thread a few years ago but, I think they all got pg!  Here is one thread though, I hope may help:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140035.0

Has your consultant given a reason why you cannot have IVF? I mean a medical reason and, is it simply a matter of their opinion of your suitability or, is it that your conditions or funding situation means you cannot have it? 
It may well be worth seeking a second opinion, perhaps from a specialist in hyperlasia who would have more knowledge of the risks etc. should you seek to go ahead with IVF. In my expeience through FF, I have seen that where there are eggs and a uterus there is often a way of doing it so do check it out.

Meanwhile, you may find the following links helpful too:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*PCOS ~ *CLICK HERE

*Clomid ~ *CLICK HERE

And don't forget to have a bit of fun while you are on FF and check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. PLease do introduce yourself wherever you feel comfortable and start posting / chatting as I know you will get the very best support from FF if you join in.

Wishing you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## marie70 (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks for those links, i will check them out! 

Marie


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi Marie70,

Welcome to Fertility Friends  I dont really know much about your conditions except for the dreaded PCOS, but just wanted to wish you all the best on your journey   and  you get your BFP very soon.

Sending lots of   your way

Nikki xx*


----------



## marie70 (Jul 15, 2008)

thanks nikki! 

how do you get on with your pcos and metformin?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

*Hi Marie, I found it really helped to regulate my cycles. When taking Met i went from having 50+ to between 32-35 days. Have you been prescibed Metformin?

Nikki xx*


----------



## marie70 (Jul 15, 2008)

yes, have been on it for about 2 years now! find it ok, tends to make me dizzy and sicky feeling sometimes. doesnt seem to have helped with regulating though!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello again Marie. It was lovely to see you in chat last night. Have you had any luck finding out more about your situation and finding people on FF who can support you? 

C~x


----------



## marie70 (Jul 15, 2008)

hi caz, 

was nice to chat with you too! 

Not as yet with regards to support. 

Marie


----------



## Natalie01 (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh wow!

Another TS case!!!!  I have to say we are few and far between.  I too have the Mosaic kind, however I have only a scanty amount of what could be construde as ovarian tissue let alone eggs, so if I ever did decide to go for TX then it would be full ED.

Nice to meet you.  I would love to start a TS sub thread.  Let me know your thoughts.

Nata xx


----------



## marie70 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello, 

How do you get on with your ts? have you had any treatment atall? do they think you will get pg? 

A thread maybe a good idea, not sure how many of us are on here though? 

Let me know. 

Whereabouts are you?

Anna


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello ladies.

Natlie I knew there was someone out there! 

I used to work with a lady who had TS, hence how I know a little about it. When I was going through my fertilty tx in secret she worked out what I was up to based on her own experiences. 

You can chat here in this thread for a while and I will have a look around FF and find a suitable place for you to chat.

C~x


----------



## marie70 (Jul 15, 2008)

oh right caz. 

didnt you find it hard to keep it a secret?

Anna


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes I did!  I was fairly snarky on the down regging drugs and completely scatterbrained!  I sort of let everyone think I was having drug treatment and some surgery for my endo, which is basically the same drugs as down regging so got away with a  lot that way. Also, the fact most people at work didn't think I even liked kids let alone longed for one... well I did nothing to stop that misconception shall we say! This person only guessed because she'd has IVF and knew what she was looking for.

C~x


----------



## marie70 (Jul 15, 2008)

oh so she had ivf then, there may be hope then. 

so what are you doing at the moment? your not having treatment are you?


----------



## Natalie01 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hiya,

I was diag when I was 16yrs after suffering primary amenoria (no periods).  I think I have mosaic TS, but I was never really told.  I was only diag when my usual GP went on hols and a locum noticed that I hadnt grown in 4yrs and I was rushed into hospital and hey presto!!!!
Until now I have decided not to persue any type of TX, any possibility of a DE pg could be dangerous and adoption is pretty much out the question because many agencies wont accept people who have many pre existing medical conditions e.g many forms of cancer and heart issues. So I guess that is that.  Yes, it hurts, but hey. 
I guess it feels the best thing to do, I feel comfortable in myself this way.
Enough about me, how is your 'love affair' with the old TS

Keep in touch and good luck.  BTW I am based in South London.

Nat xx


----------



## marie70 (Jul 15, 2008)

hi nat, 

I am in kent. which part of south london? 

i was diagnosed when i was 5, nurse picked it up at school checks. mum didnt tell me til i was 31 though. used to go up to guys hospital so they could keep an eye on me, never liked that coz didnt know why i was going. 

met hubby in 2000 and unfortunately my dad died that year so my mum told me the following year. went to gynae in epsom hospital and she was very nice, we then moved to kent and i have had several ops which found i had other things too. bit of a mish mash. anyway if you are near tooting they have a lovely genetics lady there that deals with turners, if i can find the number i will give it to you if you like. 

ts i dont really find it too much to cope with, i dont really know what the symptoms are to be honest. i just try and get on day to day! 

Marie


----------



## Natalie01 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hiya,

I am based quite near Tooting, but I am seen at St Marys at Roehampton near Putney.  I guess as TS is a syndrome each person may have different things.  I know two other TS girls on ********, one even has  working ovaries and has been told that there is a chance that she can conceive naturally, however she was told it was unadvisable as the baby could have severe heart issues and other problems.  I imagine that was why I was diag so late.
I have to say most of the time I dont really think about it, but obviously the infertility aspect does get to me from time to time but FF has been great.

Nat xx


----------



## marie70 (Jul 15, 2008)

hi, 

i guess so, i have ovaries but they say if i do get pg if i have a girl she may not have her ovaries, which is a bit scarey, boys would be ok, but i am more likely to miscarry! 

i find the fertility part hard, but it is nice to find someone that is in the same boat. 

Marie


----------

